# AC mildew smell, only not really



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

coinneach said:


> ...Seriously, is there any Chevy service department who bothers to listen to what their customers are saying, or do they all assume that we're idiots?


...sadly, yes.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I experienced the same thing. Seems to have gone away but get a faint smell every so often. I thought it was the cabin filter being dirty but have not been able to find the febreeze filter anywhere.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I saw the Febreze filter at Wally World, IIRC (I tend to block the memories when I have to go in there), or maybe Checker / Kragen / O'Reilly / whatever they're calling themselves this year. I don't think this is related to the cabin filter because if that were the case I'd be smelling it all the time. I shot a good dose of Ozium in the intake this afternoon, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Tried all of the above...

Let me know what turns up.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I have noticed that the air conditioner does seem to shut off under acceleration, which could explain the smell when accelerating. I'm guessing this is for fuel economy.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

TheRupp said:


> I have noticed that the air conditioner does seem to shut off under acceleration, which could explain the smell when accelerating. I'm guessing this is for fuel economy.


Yeah, my old Vic does the same thing. Gets annoying when I punch it on the onramp and suddenly get blasted with hot foot funk.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I would try the cabin filter, I believe it get's blocked off in recirculate so it would make sense if you only smell it on fresh air.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Some GM vehicles have actually ran the blower motor for five minutes with a timer after the vehicle was turned off. All the air, regardless of whether the AC is used or not passes through the evaporator. But when on, condenses the moisture and leaves the fins soaking wet. 

Moisture and warm conditions are perfectly natural for mold buildup. For years before getting within about five minutes from home, always switched off the compressor, and run the blower at maximum before parking the car at night. Never had mold problems by doing this. Also extends the life of the evaporator is that moisture contains acid rain.

Really hate R-134a systems with that stupid PAG oil, highly hygroscopic and the slightest bit of moisture changes that PAG into a paste. Repairing even a slightest leak means stripping down the entire system and flushing it out. If the compressor goes, no choice but to replace the condenser, impossible to clean these as they are all parallel flow. Replacing the receiver or the accumulator is a must. Drawing a deep vacuum, and the only way to put in the new correct amount of PAG is to inject it into a deep vacuum. Can't do this with oridinary tools, need a charging system so you can do this without changing hoses.

Can't believe the EPA approved of those quick coupler service ports, generally have to replace the entire line. They use a large neoprene disk that never reseats properly. Metal service caps have been replaced with cheap plastic ones.

What the EPA has done to MVAC is a very bad joke. And for the consumer, a very expensive bad joke at that. But now they are dumping R-134a and switching to R-1234yr that only costs $2,100.00 for a 30# cylinder.

With todays ventilation systems, can't even safely drive a vehicle without a properly running blower motor, windows will fog up. And these once repairable five buck new motors are as much as 300 bucks that are not repairable.

Just about ready to give up.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Penny's had a body odor problem since she came home with me - when I would switch off the AC and go to regular vented air, I'd get hit with that lovely locker-room aroma of sweaty feet. In my previous experience, the smell happens with the AC *on*.
> 
> I set up an appointment at Thorobred Chevy this morning and explained very patiently (and demonstrated) what was going on. They followed TSB 99-01-39-004D, which resolves musty odors at vehicle startup, which is not what I had. There's also a note: "Advise customer to run outside air [as opposed to recirc] more often."
> 
> ...



coinneach,
You do have the option to visit another dealer. I would suggest that you do this if you are not satisfied with the service that you are receiving at your current dealer. If you would like me to get in contact with a new dealer for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, zip code, VIN and the days and times that you are available. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I did. Thorobred performed this "service" (and BTW, the smell is still there); I went there because their service department has the highest rating on Yelp of all the Chevy dealers in Phoenix. I bought the car from Freeway. Chapman, the other major dealer, is even worse.


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

That sucks. Thorobred has always been good to me with my service requests. I usually schedule with Charlie. Call him up and see if he has any ideas on what to do if you haven't had him already.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

coinneach said:


> I did. Thorobred performed this "service" (and BTW, the smell is still there); I went there because their service department has the highest rating on Yelp of all the Chevy dealers in Phoenix. I bought the car from Freeway. Chapman, the other major dealer, is even worse.


If in Phoenix, see Tim at Arizona Mobile Air at 3601 W. Clarendon Ave. Try a can of this stuff:










Ha, tell Tim NickD from Wisconsin recommended you.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Eiolon said:


> That sucks. Thorobred has always been good to me with my service requests. I usually schedule with Charlie. Call him up and see if he has any ideas on what to do if you haven't had him already.


Charlie's the one who ran this ticket. *censored* of a nice guy and he didn't blow me off like Freeway did, but still.


----------



## beka9 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze with 7000 miles on it. I LOVE my car but we call her old Stinky because she smells is a cross of dirty feet and rotten milk. The smell started about a month after we purchased brand new and has only gotten worse, almost to the point of making me sick to my stomach when driving with the windows up. Called the dealer and they had not heard about this problem before. Sad to have such a beautiful car that smells soooo bad!


----------

